# D* trying to stop use of D*TIVO boxes?



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I just found this post on the TIVO Community site where someone was moving and called to use the Movers connection service and they told him they were unable to move the D*TIVO and that it would have to be replaced with the D*Plus DVR.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=285844&highlight=movers


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen that thread, and think it is more of a CSR who taking something too literraly. There is no practical reason why that particular person would not be able to use the TiVo powered unit at his new home.

"maybe" it is the "installation" issue, but any qualified insaller should be able to hook up the DTivo as it is identical to the R15 setup.

And I don't think it is a case of where they are forcing out the Tivo units, as my co-worker just activated (last week) one of my old DTivo boxes on their account, and they had no issues.

I think if that particular poster calls back and talks to a different CSR, he/she will get a completely different response from the CSR. (we know the game, and love the game called CSR Roulette)


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes I know the game called CSR Roulette all to well and we just have to keep telling ourselfs one thing.

Someone up there loves you! :hurah:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't believe everything you read, ESPECIALLY on teh internet....

I just had a new R10 installed last week...if you already have the equipment, and you are moving, they are not going to force you to switch IRD's unless you want new services the old IRDs cannot provide, like the new MPEG4 locals for instance....


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I want to keep my old MPEG2 equipment as long as I can. I love the Tivo platform.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wipeout said:


> I want to keep my old MPEG2 equipment as long as I can. I love the Tivo platform.


And there is no reason you won't be able too (at least at this point).

The SD-MPEG2 stream is not going away, any time soon... or ever... (If it did you are looking at something like 35,000,000 recievers that would need to be changed. Average of 2.5 recievers per subscriber, and they recently announced around 15,000,000 subscribers)

Provider guide data can still get sent out to the units... and TiVo, Inc. doesn't do something rash like "forbidding" the use of their software, unless DirecTV pays up or something like that (past 2007).... But 2007 is going to be intresting for TiVo users..... (I think there is very very very little chance, that something like would happen though.)


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The SD-MPEG2 stream is not going away, any time soon... or ever... (If it did you are looking at something like 35,000,000 recievers that would need to be changed. Average of 2.5 recievers per subscriber, and they recently announced around 15,000,000 subscribers)


Earl where can I get one of those .5 recievers? :hurah:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> Earl where can I get one of those .5 recievers? :hurah:


I've got a few in my closet (experiments gone bad... ) :grin:


----------

